# Das große Fressen im Koiteich



## wp-3d (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe heute Morgen ein paar Videos von meinen Fischen beim Frühstück aufgenommen.
Einige habe ich zu einem Video zusammengefügt.
Ab der 3.min zeigen die Koi akustisch ihre Tischmanieren und machen der Bezeichnung " Wasserschweine" alle Ehre.

Leider kommen auf Youtube die Sequenzen am Ende etwas dunkel und die Farben zu grell.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=At1Cn_NTkcE&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das große Fressen im Koiteich*

Hi Werner,
kleine Schmatzeschweinchen
Dieses kleine, weiße Irgendwas... welches sie da durch den Teich schieben und dann in der Uferböschung festsetzen, was ist das?


----------



## wp-3d (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das große Fressen im Koiteich*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Hi Werner,
> kleine Schmatzeschweinchen
> Dieses kleine, weiße Irgendwas... welches sie da durch den Teich schieben und dann in der Uferböschung festsetzen, was ist das?



Hallo,

Eva-Maria,

wir nennen es Brötchen. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brötchen



.


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das große Fressen im Koiteich*

Schönes Filmchen 

Zu niedlich, wie die an dem Brötchen rumschmatzen....


----------



## Doc (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das große Fressen im Koiteich*

Sehr schick! Hab leider Algen am Boden  ... nich so furchtbare ... aber es nervt und ich weiß nicht, wie ich die wegbekommen soll.

Das komische ist ... da wo KIES! liegt, siedeln sich keine Algen oder Modder an ... da ist alles 1a sauber ... aber glatte Folie .. da wuchert so nen Schlick ... 

Video ist lustig ... klappt das mit dem Brötchen auch bei kleineren KOIs oder auch Goldfischen?


----------



## wp-3d (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das große Fressen im Koiteich*



Doc schrieb:


> klappt das mit dem Brötchen auch bei kleineren KOIs oder auch Goldfischen?





ich denke schon, alle meine Fische gehen an das Brötchen, die kleinen Koi und Notropis schnappen sich die Flocken die die grossen Koi aufwirbeln.

Ich fütter nur getrocknete Brötchen sie weichen nicht so schnell ein und schwimmen länger.

.


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das große Fressen im Koiteich*

Ich wußte nicht, daß man Brötchen an Fische verfüttert.
Hätte auch eher angenommen, aufgrund der Inhaltsstoffe, daß dies nicht so ratsam ist - wieder was gelernt.


----------



## wp-3d (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das große Fressen im Koiteich*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Ich wußte nicht, daß man Brötchen an Fische verfüttert.
> Hätte auch eher angenommen, aufgrund der Inhaltsstoffe, daß dies nicht so ratsam ist - wieder was gelernt.





Hi Eva-Maria,

im Brötchen ist Getreide die bekommen sie  auch nicht täglich, ebenfalls gibt es gelegendlich gekochte Nudeln, Kartoffeln, __ Reis 
od.rohe in kleinen Würfel geschnittene Paprika und nebenbei gibt es Haferflocken.

Sieht lustig aus wenn die Kleinen Notropis mit einer Flocke quer im Maul durch den Teich zuckeln.


.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das große Fressen im Koiteich*

 

ich glaub da hat aber jemand nachgeolfen als das Brötchen bei 3 Min am Rand festsaß 

Bei mir im Teich hatte eine __ Orfe vor kurzem ein gespaltenes Blatt einer Sumpfschwertlilie verschluckt - vorne schaute es noch aus dem Maul raus - es sah so aus wie bei einer Schlange - echt lustig, leider konnte ich nicht so schnell die Kamera holen bis es komlett wech war.


----------



## wp-3d (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das große Fressen im Koiteich*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> ich glaub da hat aber jemand nachgeolfen als das Brötchen bei 3 Min am Rand festsaß






stimmt

sie schieben es immer an den Rand, 
manchmal kicken sie es aus dem Wasser auf`s Land.



.


----------



## sir.artschi (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das große Fressen im Koiteich*

HAllo Werner,
ein Schönes Video mit noch schöneren Fischen. Eine lustige Rassenbande.
Könnte man auch als Bildschirmschoner laufen lassen wenn man mal im Büro sitzt und die Fischis weit weg sind... 
Das mit den Brötchen werde ich auch mal testen, Danke!

Gruß Torsten


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das große Fressen im Koiteich*

[OT]Hi Torsten,

wieviele Koi bei 7000 L und "billig Filter" hast Du denn ? oder stimmt Dein Profil nicht mehr [/OT]


----------



## Algusmaximus (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das große Fressen im Koiteich*

<cooles Filmchen, schönes Wasser, Fische.

Hatte gerade so eine Idee: man braucht 10 shiro utsuri, und 10 Kohaku. Dann ein Brötchen und zwei Tore aus ins Wasser gestellten Netzen. 

Österreich vs. Deutschland, Revanche für Cordoba.


----------



## wp-3d (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das große Fressen im Koiteich*



Algusmaximus schrieb:


> Dann ein Brötchen und zwei Tore aus ins Wasser gestellten Netzen.





Da gibt es ein großes Problem.

Sie mögen keine Netze. 



.


----------



## wp-3d (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Das große Fressen im Koiteich*

Hallo,

hier noch ein geniales Video von einer Koi Fütterung, diesmal nicht mein Teich.

http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/video/kois_fuettern


.


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Das große Fressen im Koiteich*

Da möchte ich nicht reinfallen 

(Kann das sein, das der Teich leicht überbesetzt ist?)


----------



## wp-3d (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Das große Fressen im Koiteich*



blumenelse schrieb:


> (Kann das sein, das der Teich leicht überbesetzt ist?)




Du stellst Fragen,


----------



## Boxerfan (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Das große Fressen im Koiteich*

Hei Christine,
aber nur geringfügig


----------

